# Stockton Swap Meet! This Sunday!!



## Fonseca927 (Jan 30, 2021)

This Sunday, Jan 31 is the Stockton swap meet at the Stockton fairgrounds. This a big swap and car show with lots to buy and see. Stockton is a well known area for bike collectors and many usually have booths at this one selling bikes and bike-related items. This is a rain or shine event!


----------



## 1motime (Jan 31, 2021)

Supposed to the the day of Turlock and Tulare.  They canceled.  It's Stockton


----------



## HEMI426 (Jan 31, 2021)

Take some pictures and post them.


----------



## 1motime (Feb 1, 2021)

How was it?


----------



## Fonseca927 (Feb 6, 2021)

It was a good turn out. Decent amount of bikes and stuff but nothing to rare or unusual for sale.


----------



## mrg (Feb 6, 2021)

Pics??


----------



## Fonseca927 (Feb 7, 2021)

Didn’t get much but this is what I have. The road master supreme was NOT for sale. Was my buddy’s friends bike there to hangout and look good.


----------

